# How many rides did you do before getting a less than 5* rating?



## M37inATL (Mar 22, 2018)

How many trips before you got a 4* or less?

Is there a way for drivers to see what rating a passenger left for them?


----------



## rtran (Apr 24, 2018)

44 lifetime trips
22 rated trips
1 4 star


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

On uber i got my m first non 5 first night. I think it was trip 4 and some a-hat gave me a 2*. On lyft I went almost 300 rides before I went below 5* and that just recently happened. From 5* to 4.87 in a week. Effing kids and there BS. Unless I dropped you off dead, there’s no reason for 1*.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

About 100 or so.


----------



## M37inATL (Mar 22, 2018)

Hono driver said:


> On uber i got my m first non 5 first night. I think it was trip 4 and some a-hat gave me a 2*. On lyft I went almost 300 rides before I went below 5* and that just recently happened. From 5* to 4.87 in a week. Effing kids and there BS. Unless I dropped you off dead, there's no reason for 1*.


Damn....I got pissed when I went from 5 to 4.99
I'd be ready to quit if it happened that many times in just one week.

No way to tell who it was is there?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

My fifth ride was my first 1*. Bratty entitled chick didn’t like having to have a seatbelt on.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

49.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

M37inATL said:


> Is there a way for drivers to see what rating a passenger left for them?


Ratings are anonymous. Reason why you should ignore them as long as you're 4.6 and above.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Probably a good 500 rides I kept a solid 5 on lyft for a couple months switched to uber probably went about 100 on uber


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

I think my first 5 or 10 rides all got low ratings, including one or two 1* ratings because I did just about everything wrong.. After that though it's all 5* .. a few 4* .... 500+ rides 269 rated.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

I got a 1 star rating on my very first ride request. Never even saw the passenger. I accidentally started the trip on the way to the pax. Then I ended it. It was a mess.


----------



## fake taxi (Apr 26, 2018)

I don't remember how many rides specifically but I had close to 40 five-star ratings before I finally got a 3 star. I was also reported for "unprofessionalism" that night. Still no idea what for.


----------



## Saltminer (Mar 3, 2018)

IERide said:


> I think my first 5 or 10 rides all got low ratings, including one or two 1* ratings because I did just about everything wrong.. After that though it's all 5* .. a few 4* .... 500+ rides 269 rated.


Pretty much the same. At about ride 50 I think I was a 4.5. Now 4.86. Cant wait to get those first 50 rides off the counter.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Yah, i too just finally broke 4.86.. once those first few 1*s drop off the list i should be at 4.95ish or something.. NOT that I'm counting


----------



## LouisATL (Feb 12, 2018)

I lost my 5 star rating somewhere between 105 and 110 ratings, probably a bit under 300 trips.
I got about 4 more over the next 100 ratings.
It makes me wonder if I started doing something differently or if I was just lucky for the first 100 ratings.


----------

